# submissive poo'ing?



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i take my pup to petco playdates (i know i know, but we don't have a dog park anywhere near here) anyway, my pup likes to play for a little while, then he kind of wonders off into a corner. He hardly instigates a playful fight or romp as you will.. and about 20 minutes into it he starts to poop... he hasn't pooped in the house for over a month, but yet this is his 3rd time pooping in the playdate.. im kind of at a loss because once i take him outside to go potty, he does nothing, every time... he doesn't seem scared at all, and he seems to defend himself rather well if another pup starts to get a little too playful (and he's already mounted another dog, and he's not even 4 months!!!!).. i don't get to socialize him as much as i want to because i don't know anyone that has a dog to play with other than puppy playdates.. im just wondering if he's pooping because he's scared or what... the first month he was kind of upset, jumping on the gate trying to get out and come to me but seems to be warming up to playing...
now if he is outside of the gate but still in the store, thats something different.. he becomes the instigator and becomes more playful than he was in the playpen 
anyone have any idea's? I do take him around town (he LOOOVES car rides) and take him to dog friendly store, and he's found his bark and im not sure how to control it since it seems to happen randomly.. i try to put him on a gentle leader, but i don't use it yet. just want him to get used to it, but he seems that once i put it on he straight up ignores me
sorry for rambling.. im going off topic on my own thread LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Montana Scout said:


> i take my pup to petco playdates (i know i know, but we don't have a dog park anywhere near here) anyway, my pup likes to play for a little while, then he kind of *wonders* off into a corner. He hardly instigates a playful fight or romp as you will.. and about 20 minutes into it he starts to poop... he hasn't pooped in the house for over a month, but yet this is his 3rd time pooping in the playdate..


I think the word you're looking for is _wanders_ - he wanders off into a corner. You _wonder_ why he's pooping at his playdate. Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine, how many people use the words interchangeably even though they mean entirely different things.

But I digress. Puppies poop when they need to poop. I can't imagine that submissiveness (or dominance) has anything to do with it. Just because he knows not to poop in your house that doesn't mean he understands that he's not to poop indoors in general. The floor surface in the store is probably closer to what he's used to outside than it is to what you have in the house too, and since puppies usually need to poop after exercise and play....

Even if Halo poops at home right before we go for a walk, she ALWAYS poops again at some point while we're out. Excitement and physical activity gets things moving.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ya, and they also don't know that 'I' should never be the object of a preposition!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The poop, more than submission itself is a sign of stress. I myself am not a fan of letting a pup play with other pups, unless one at a time and only if I'm sure my pup won't be dominated in the play. For socialization a prefer calm adults you can trust.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know when my dogs are running around and excited, they poo way more. 

When I'm on a hike that's a few hours long, it's not rare to get at least 2 if not 3 poos from them during that short time (looser each time, but normal for them!) 

Think the running along just stimulates their system so they have to 'go'. Truthfully, I've never gotten my pups 100% housebroken by 4 months ANYWAYS, so adding the fun and excitement of a playdate would have me expect rather than be surprised if an accident occured.

So, to me, your puppy is normal. Keep up with the socialization. Find a great set of puppy classes so you can add some training to the mix!

I'd just take my puppy in to play, and after about 10 minutes, remove my puppy from the situation to go outdoors for a potty break.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats why people walk around the neighborhood with a bag in one hand and their dog on the other. Exercise and excitement will or can cause a dog to potty. 
It's normal...


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

And I can't get Dexter (almost 10 months ) to go anywhere else but his yard. He's in the car with me a lot and never needs a potty break. I'm hoping this changes at some point. I suspect it will.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You may want to wait until the dog starts to wander off, and then grab and go out. Be sure to treat and speak positively when he does produce his poopie outside. Emphasise the word OUTSIDE. 

Puppies learn to sit in class whey you are standing up. They can sit in class with you standing up. That does not mean they will sit in the vet's reception area when you are sitting down. Context matters. 

But I agree that the act of romping and playing with the other puppy has ingnited his digestive tract and poo is there so poo does come. It is normal, just be quicker about taking him out at the right time, and be lavish on the praise. Do not correct the dog. Get him to the right spot on time and praise him for doing what he needs to do. 

Submissive urination is a different story. Puppy urine has a pheramone in it that will calm an aggressive dogs. So if a puppy turns over and urinates a little, they are letting the other dog know they are know threat, etc. If they do that to you, than you are being too harsh, tone it down.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

well i usually just shout out his name and he stops in mid poo... so i take him outside for about 15 minutes and he does nothing,, then i take him back inside and he's fine... then i take him home and about 15-20 minutes later he poo's in his normal spot... but he is a perfect angel in the car, he just nuzzles right into my arm rest and just stares at me than falls asleep (c: and when i park the car he just sits on my side and watches for me... but has never poo'ed in the car


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know how that beautiful puppy in the picture could be nothing but perfect. He is adorable.


----------

